# Best Headache Rack?



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

So oover the last year I have had to replace 4 back windows in different trucks and now the strap broke on a 55 gallon drum and smashed another window on another truck! so what is the best headache rack?!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

My favorite are the Ranch Hand but Back Rack are popular around here. Or you could always have one built by a local welder.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

I always build my own with a rail down the side to attach hooks too so that stuff can br strapped down. 
btw, i have seen a couple backracks after accidents and they will also go through the window as they dont have much stability during a accident compared to going down the side rails.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

wahlturfcare;1978090 said:


> I always build my own with a rail down the side to attach hooks too so that stuff can br strapped down.
> btw, i have seen a couple backracks after accidents and they will also go through the window as they dont have much stability during a accident compared to going down the side rails.


Do you have any pictures?


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Well this sucks just unloaded another barrel in with a 2" strap this time haha and noticed bent the bed rail  we havent even had the truck a month yet haha. Oh well lol But is there anything to stiffen up factory bed rails or is that an impossibility


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I always build my own too. You can see the link in my signature for the headache rack build. I also incorporated one into my flat bed dump bed build also in my signature.
T.J.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

TJS;1978148 said:


> I always build my own too. You can see the link in my signature for the headache rack build. I also incorporated one into my flat bed dump bed build also in my signature.
> T.J.


Well it looks like an awesome shop you have! I love the rack, I am not sure what to do for the other 3 trucks but I bought a "backrack" branded one for this truck new glass goes in tomorrow but I wouldnt mind building my own I wanna try and find more for options


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ShaneysLawnCare;1978165 said:


> Well it looks like an awesome shop you have! I love the rack, I am not sure what to do for the other 3 trucks but I bought a "backrack" branded one for this truck new glass goes in tomorrow but I wouldnt mind building my own I wanna try and find more for options


Have you looked into just getting a flatbed? Would make loading and unloading a lot easier. And pretty much all flatbeds will have a headache rack built in.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I was thinking about getting one of these but I'm not sure how well they would hold up. 
http://www.spyderindustries.com/build_a_rack.html


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

ShaneysLawnCare;1978102 said:


> Well this sucks just unloaded another barrel in with a 2" strap this time haha and noticed bent the bed rail  we havent even had the truck a month yet haha. Oh well lol But is there anything to stiffen up factory bed rails or is that an impossibility


Are you running straps to the thin underside of the bed rails? Or down to the valid tie downs in each corner of the bed?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I've hauled 55gal drums for years (sealcoating) some tines 15 at a time and only one time have I had one dump over and that was on the back of a trailer.

Slow down and drive with some level of care.

A strap from wall-mart may not be strong enough.....
Then get rid of that slick plastic bed liner, get and a spray in.

Go get a 3-4"inch strap from a truck center or better yet use a chain and binder.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

kimber750;1978184 said:


> Have you looked into just getting a flatbed? Would make loading and unloading a lot easier. And pretty much all flatbeds will have a headache rack built in.


I have a 2 F550's one dump and one flatbed both still have salter set ups on them. I have never thought about a SRW pickup conversion! any pictures?!?! of extended cab shortbeds!


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1978189 said:


> I've hauled 55gal drums for years (sealcoating) some tines 15 at a time and only one time have I had one dump over and that was on the back of a trailer.
> 
> Slow down and drive with some level of care.
> A strap from wall-mart may not be strong enough.....
> ...


They were on pallet and yea, it wasnt a wal mart strap but it was only a 700 lbs strap :/ and the worst part about was it didnt tip till I pulled onto the road the shop is on! and it is a spray in! But it does look plastic like! but it is really sticky spray in


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ShaneysLawnCare;1978190 said:


> I have a 2 F550's one dump and one flatbed. I have never thought about a SRW pickup conversion! any pictures?!?! of extended cab shortbeds!


He is mine on a SRW.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not a short bed but know CM makes them for short bed.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

kimber750;1978195 said:


> He is mine on a SRW.


Does that have stake pockets?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ShaneysLawnCare;1978198 said:


> Does that have stake pockets?


Yes and rub rail on the sides. This bed also comes with hidden goose neck and and 14.5k bumper hitch. It can also peel the drivers side off a Honda with very minimal damage. :crying:


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

kimber750;1978201 said:


> Yes and rub rail on the sides. This bed also comes with hidden goose neck and and 14.5k bumper hitch. It can also peel the drivers side off a Honda with very minimal damage. :crying:


How much was it? I think I'll leave this truck a pickup but I have an 05 that needs a new box (rusted out) that also pulls the goosneck so itd be a good upgrade!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ShaneysLawnCare;1978192 said:


> They were on pallet and yea, it wasnt a wal mart strap but it was only a 700 lbs strap :/ and the worst part about was it didnt tip till I pulled onto the road the shop is on! and it is a spray in! But it does look plastic like! but it is really sticky spray in


ok, I know banging up a new truck [email protected]
Just that it has happened more than once led to my slow down comment.

just an idea, ditch the pallet..... the gaps can let it tip easier and they can break.

You can find contractor racks that have angel iron that goes over the bed rail, with a headache rack built into them.

good luck


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1978207 said:


> ok, I know banging up a new truck [email protected]
> Just that it has happened more than once led to my slow down comment.
> 
> just an idea, ditch the pallet..... the gaps can let it tip easier and they can break.
> ...


I should have slown down more  
and after further investigation the pallet board broke allowing them to tip and snap strap.
And perfect!
Thank you its always appreciated!!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ShaneysLawnCare;1978206 said:


> How much was it? I think I'll leave this truck a pickup but I have an 05 that needs a new box (rusted out) that also pulls the goosneck so itd be a good upgrade!


They run around $3k but once you buy a new bed and paint it to match you are about at the same price. There are companies that sell cheaper beds but I thought CM had the nicest beds out there. And they are built like a tank.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a Highway Products headache rack and toolbox. I love mine. They will also build what you want not just what they have in inventory.

http://www.800toolbox.com/cabguards_p/cabguards_p.htm


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

i grabbed a Deezee but not putting it through as much stress as you appear to be requiring. I liked that it was Aluminum for corrosion. For me its as much about firewood damage risk as anything else.

here is my thread

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=152402


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

joshg;1979407 said:


> i grabbed a Deezee but not putting it through as much stress as you appear to be requiring. I liked that it was Aluminum for corrosion. For me its as much about firewood damage risk as anything else.
> 
> here is my thread
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=152402


I just bought the exact same rack for the exact same reason. Now I'm going to that thread to ask how you ended up doing the wiring.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I had a strap break on my new VBX 12 hours after I bought it and it broke the back glass, I feel your pain. I took my headache rack out last fall. I always build my own. I'm getting sick of having pickup beds anyway, so a flatbed is in the near future for this truck and all in the future.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Protech hands down. http://www.protech.net/products/work-truck/cab-racks/


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

wolfmobile8;1981125 said:


> Protech hands down. http://www.protech.net/products/work-truck/cab-racks/


It looks like the aluminum rack doesn't have the channel my Dee Zee has for mounting accessories. Other than that and the sticker it looks identical.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I really like my Magnum rack.
http://www.magnummfginc.com/shop/truck-racks/high-pro-truck-rack/


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Well this is what I went with because it was fastest available option.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

wolfmobile8;1981125 said:


> Protech hands down. http://www.protech.net/products/work-truck/cab-racks/


I Agree, mines powder coated black.


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, same here with just the basic back rack. I like it, and availability and cost were my constraints as well.
Being steel, they are quite heavy, but the fitment was good.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.santiamtruck.com/

i just bought one of these for my f350 they are awesome.


----------

